# Palm Desert / Palm Springs acivities?



## Picker57 (Aug 21, 2013)

Greetings all - We spent a week in Palm Desert last February (Desert Breezes) and enjoyed it a lot.  We're going back for TWO weeks this November.  I'm growing a little bit concerned about entertaining ourselves for two weeks. I can only play so much golf (because I can only come up with so many cusswords...), and the shopping stuff doesn't do it for me.  I'd really appreciate it if my fellow TUGgers could chime in with their favorite activities in the Palm Desert/Springs area.  All suggestions will be cheerfully mulled over.  
   Thanks,
                    ---------- Zach


----------



## NKN (Aug 21, 2013)

What are the ages of your travel companions?


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 21, 2013)

Joshua Tree National Park for sure. 

Also take a drive up the mountain to Idylwild. It's a cool little mountain town with nifty art galleries. 

You can also cruise to the Salton Sea if you want or see and learn some weird old history in California. Then drive to Borrego Springs for lunch. They are all nearby. Gorgeous desert landscapes. 

I do it all on a motorcycle of course.


----------



## klpca (Aug 22, 2013)

I would also suggest the Palm Springs Tram. Once you get up to the top there are a lot of hiking trails.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 22, 2013)

Take a tour of the Annanberg Estate. Also you can check the schedule of the McCallum Theater.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 22, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> Also take a drive up the mountain to Idylwild. It's a cool little mountain town with nifty art galleries.



Agree about Idylwild.  The highlight of our trip last year.  I'll also add that they have some nice restaurants/bars with live music.


----------



## eal (Aug 22, 2013)

Be sure to check out the Living Desert and the aviation museum at the airport. Also Indian Canyons.


----------



## presley (Aug 22, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> Joshua Tree National Park for sure.





klpca said:


> I would also suggest the Palm Springs Tram. Once you get up to the top there are a lot of hiking trails.





eal said:


> Be sure to check out the Living Desert



Those are 3 of our favorites that we never get enough of.  

We also enjoy Palm Springs Indian Canyons.  It's like an oasis in the middle of the desert, complete with palm trees and a river.

I don't know if there are any day use places in Desert Hot Springs, but there are a lot of natural mineral baths there and I think you have drive by it to go to Joshua Tree.  So, you could maybe do those together.


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 22, 2013)

It's just the two of us. Without getting terribly specific, let's just say that we're "super seniors" (well, agewise anyhoo...). You can probably tell that by my musical tastes (see below).   


NKN said:


> What are the ages of your travel companions?


----------



## Fisch (Aug 23, 2013)

You can kill a few minutes checking out Marilyn:

http://www.vacationpalmsprings.com/Palm-Springs-Marilyn-Monroe-Statue-Marilyn-Forever-Statue.php


----------



## Meow (Aug 23, 2013)

Picker57 said:


> It's just the two of us. Without getting terribly specific, let's just say that we're "super seniors" (well, agewise anyhoo...). You can probably tell that by my musical tastes (see below).



If your at least 'middle age', then don't miss the Palm Springs Follies.  It will be your last chance because this will be their last season.


----------



## geoand (Aug 23, 2013)

Joshua Tree is amazing and is doable no matter what your age.

Also consider Anzo Borrego State park.  It is one of two places we always visit.

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=638

We will be in the area in mid November and will visit both places again.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree about The Palm Springs Follies. If you can still get tickets, that is. Sadly, this will be their last year, and it will be a great loss.  We'll be in Palm Springs/Palm Desert (2 weeks) in November, and we have our tickets for the follies. 

You might enjoy a dinner at Davey's Hideaway in Palm Springs one evening. It's reminiscent of the "old days", dark, cozy, with a piano player, and excellent food and service.  A bit pricey, but I find it a very enjoyable excperience.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...into-Mountain-Tourism-Business-217492051.html


----------



## LynnW (Aug 23, 2013)

Jaybee said:


> I agree about The Palm Springs Follies. If you can still get tickets, that is. Sadly, this will be their last year, and it will be a great loss.  We'll be in Palm Springs/Palm Desert (2 weeks) in November, and we have our tickets for the follies.
> 
> You might enjoy a dinner at Davey's Hideaway in Palm Springs one evening. It's reminiscent of the "old days", dark, cozy, with a piano player, and excellent food and service.  A bit pricey, but I find it a very enjoyable excperience.



Thanks Jean

I've always wondered about this place. I'm going to check to see if you can still get restaurant.com coupons for this place.

Lynn


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 23, 2013)

Right across the street from Davey's is Lyons Inn which is a funky old British style pub with great food, piano player, etc.

We also hit Europa which is in a quaint old hotel once owned by Sonja Henne. The food was awesome and they had a harp player in the room. 

My GF and I are in our 40s and had a great time at both.


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Wow.....the mother lode of ideas....*

Thank you all VERY much for the suggestions, and let's keep this stream going. Thanks for the reminder about the Palm Springs follies - we were told about it when we were there earlier this year but couldn't fit it in. It looks like there are still seats available, so we'll call Monday AM and get some.  Sounds like there are a lot of great drives in the area, and lots of interesting food.  Methinks we'll be well entertained. 

Oops....almost forgot a suggestion of my own.  The Street Fair on the College Of The Desert campus - it's held each Saturday and Sunday and we enjoyed it tremendously.  Besides the expanse of 'usual' items there was some wonderful music from The Inka Kings back in the food court area.  Awesome!

             Thanks again,
      -------------Zach


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 23, 2013)

Spend a few hours doing the Elvis Honeymoon House tour.  It is a very interesting house and they do a great job with the limited, small group tours.  Elvis was a little before our time, but that was one our best outings in Palm Springs.

Kurt


----------



## eal (Aug 24, 2013)

Right! I forgot to mention the downtown Palm Springs street fair on Thursday evenings - always interesting.


----------



## etplitt3TS (Aug 24, 2013)

Another short drive away is Temecula.  This is Southern California wine country and anyone who enjoys the grape should not miss a winery tour.

Our favorite is South Coast, which has a fabulous restaurant and winery tour that includes wine and food pairings.

Chip


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2013)

This is a great thread. 

I wanted to add that we had a great breakfast at a place called Clementine Cafe. It was in a strip mall at the west end of El Paseo. It is a combination deli, bakery, restaurant, and gift shop. The food was great, especially their bacon which was cured onsite with brown sugar and cayenne. I think that they are only open for breakfast and lunch. They have an expanded menu on Sunday mornings, with omelettes and other items not on the regular menu. http://www.clementineshop.com/


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for all the great suggestions.  We too are going to Palm Desert in November and I have noted all of these great ideas for us and our travel companions (another couple in their 50s) to peruse and help decide on some things to do while there.  We have been there many times but our friends are going for the first time.  

One other area to mention is the La Quinta area, where there is the beautiful PGA West community of homes and the famous golf course.  Take a drive through and stop at the PGA West club house where you can have a drink or a meal overlooking the golf course.
While in the La Quinta area, check out these two restaurants....

Arnold Palmers- a beautiful restaurant with 4 rooms full of golf memorabilia (each room represents a different major).  You can stroll around this museum like restaurant or do some putting on the large putting green off of the outdoor dining patio.  One of our favorites which we always hit while in the Desert!  http://www.arnoldpalmersrestaurant.com

Hogs Breath Inn- Clint Eastwood's restaurant with lots of movie memorabilia  in the quaint village of La Quinta  
http://hogsbreathlaquinta.com

Have fun everyone!


----------



## cp73 (Aug 26, 2013)

Dont forget to check who is playing at the McCallum Theater during your stay. Its a great place for entertainment and its reasonably priced. Also check the entertainment at the Indian Casinos.

http://www.mccallumtheatre.com/singletickets.php


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 26, 2013)

Be sure to take the Keys Ranch Tour at Joshua Tree NP, it was fascinating!
They only take about 20 people at a time, but you can call the visitor
center ahead of time and reserve a spot.
It may just be me, but I was fascinated by all the wind turbines (is that what they're called?)  in the area..you can also take a tour of those and see how they work etc.  They may be a common site on the West Coast, but
I'd never seen them before....
Deb


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah....this would be good.  I, too, was fascinated by the huge NUMBER of wind turbines when we headed from Palm Desert into L.A.  It would be great to learn more about them up close. one would think that our neighbor, Wyoming, would have miles of them but I haven't seen any sign of that happening. 

------------ZK 


Deb from NC said:


> Be sure to take the Keys Ranch Tour at Joshua Tree NP, it was fascinating!
> They only take about 20 people at a time, but you can call the visitor
> center ahead of time and reserve a spot.
> It may just be me, but I was fascinated by all the wind turbines (is that what they're called?)  in the area..you can also take a tour of those and see how they work etc.  They may be a common site on the West Coast, but
> ...


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2013)

Don and Sweet Sue's Cafe at Cathedral City for breakfast.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 26, 2013)

Indio and the local Casinos

http://eventful.com/indio/events/november

http://www.vacationpalmsprings.com/palm-springs-casinos.php


----------



## geoand (Aug 26, 2013)

sptung said:


> Don and Sweet Sue's Cafe at Cathedral City for breakfast.


Lunch and dinner are pretty good too.

Pies and cake are good also.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2013)

eal said:


> Be sure to check out the Living Desert and the aviation museum at the airport. Also Indian Canyons.



I love the Living Desert, nothing like staring at the giraffe at eye level.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 26, 2013)

Where do you set up a tour of the wind turbines?


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 26, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> Where do you set up a tour of the wind turbines?




Thebestofthebesttours.com

It's tour number 3.  There are probably others as well.....


----------

